# 93655/93657 Aflutter following 93656



## mariecass (Jun 30, 2015)

Can someone give me clarification as to how to correctly code for atrial flutter following PVI 93656? Would 93655 be the correct code?


Thanks!


----------



## Chlrtrep (Jul 1, 2015)

cmckean said:


> Can someone give me clarification as to how to correctly code for atrial flutter following PVI 93656? Would 93655 be the correct code?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes CPT 93655:    A flutter is considered a separate mechanism of arrhythmia to be treated after the PVI Afib


----------

